# List of Insurance Co. that do snowplowing



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

I tried to get Insurance and the agent I called can't find anyone who will still write snowplowing insurance. He works with more than one company, but not sure who he talked to.

I did ask someone today and they said call Farm Bureau, but they were closed before I got time to call.

NOT SURE - checked their website
Allstate
Nationwide
Progressive-maybe-mentions tow trucks
Geico-no business/commercial listed
AIG
Indiana Farm Bureau

Nationwide, Selective - people on plowsite say they do it.

Does Progressive do plowing Insurance? One person said YES and one said NO.



Quality SR;347237 said:


> I just called Geico, Progressive, and AIG. And none of them have a policy that covers snow plowing.


Can you list who your Insurance is with?

Can someone make this a sticky?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Progressive might depend on the state.

Mine is with Middlesex Mutual Assurance Company based in CT. My Commercial Vehicle insurance is through them, too, on one policy.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

im almost positive allstate doesnt but i had a policy with erie now im with selective


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

farm and family


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mine insurance is from Ohio Casualty Group.


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

National Grange Mutual is mine

Farm Family also covers snowplowing


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*insurance*

I have erie


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

I have Progressive for plowing, and Peerless for personal auto... but I'm in NH


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

spittincobra01;347950 said:


> I have Progressive for plowing, and Peerless for personal auto... but I'm in NH


i sent you a PM


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Mine is progressive but its the commercial part. Underwritten by united financial casualty co. The best rate I have ever had and it covers everything and six month policy. 4 rigs for 2000 bucks 800-888-7764 24/7


----------



## lucky13rme (Nov 28, 2006)

I have Drive/Progressive for the comm. auto, it specifically covers plowing and National Grange for my General Liability.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Victoria Auto Ins. Cleveland, Ohio


----------



## snowconcepts (Dec 29, 2004)

Farmers Insurance


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

I just talked to Progressive.
State min. is $282 year
500K is $479
1M is $547

This is on a 87 Samurai for Plowing and getting plates.


----------



## corey1977 (Sep 16, 2006)

*list of insurance that do snowplowing*

hay mike what part of maine are you from im from bath and have north east carriers


----------



## corey1977 (Sep 16, 2006)

*list of insurance that do snowplowing*

horse power that sounds cheep go 4 it I pay $500.00 for $50000.00


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Like I said progressive commercial has great rates and everything on the rig is covered.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Allstate=BAD*

Allstate was my insurer until i said that i was doing snow plowing this year. They said what you are 19 years old? and i said what is the problem? they said we cant have this, the age requirment is 25. Im like what? im willing to pay it. They just didnt care. This was outrageous! I said fine I will fine one that will accept me. Progressive had no problem and that is my current insurer. They are very informative and good to deal with.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Victoria Insurance also in Cleveland Ohio


----------



## AClearerPath (Dec 27, 2006)

*Progressive in NJ*

JeepPlow18

Are you talking about commercial auto or GL?

I have my comm auto through Progressive here in NJ, but they don't write GL policies here. Or at least they told me they don't. Are you talking about Comm Auto only?


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

Just called Progressive back and they DO NOT write GL for a business.
The rates they gave me are only for the car. When I talked to them the first time it was for GL, we even talked about hitting someone when I was plowing & they would pay.


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

horsepowerlawns;348320 said:


> Just called Progressive back and they DO NOT write GL for a business.
> The rates they gave me are only for the car. When I talked to them the first time it was for GL, we even talked about hitting someone when I was plowing & they would pay.


Progressive also told me the same thing. No GL.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea same here.


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

elmo1537;348340 said:


> Progressive also told me the same thing. No GL.


that's funny, my agent is the same one that I have my regular home and auto ins with and they set me up with general liability, and an extra 350.00 for slip and fall for the season. I will have to check into that further 'cause I sure don't need any surprises


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I have checked more since my first post and I cannot find any State in which Progressive writes General Liability policies. Make sure your agent is not confusing Commercial Vehicle and General Liability.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

wow, I only pay somewhere around $350 a year for 1 mil coverage on snowplowing and lawncare. 

My ins compnay is American Family Ins.

They would not cover me for pressure washing so when i get into that I will have to find someone else to cover me.


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

I just called Progressive back. What they gave the price for is NOT GL, but will cover me hitting stuff when plowing.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

horsepowerlawns;348678 said:


> I just called Progressive back. What they gave the price for is NOT GL, but will cover me hitting stuff when plowing.


Just curious...Why would you want just G L?


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

repo_man62;348707 said:


> Just curious...Why would you want just G L?


Its not that I want just GL, its I want my a$$ covered if anything happens. Slip and fall, or if I hit someone with with a mower.

I will call more places on Monday.


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

I got the Insurance with Farm Bureau.
GL is $300 year for 1Mil.
I also got the Samurai covered with plow for 1Mil. for $540 year.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I just called Progressive Commercial, they quoted me $3,383/yr for one plow truck.
(1m, 50k, 50k)
next.....


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

JeffNY;357506 said:


> I just called Progressive Commercial, they quoted me $3,383/yr for one plow truck.
> (1m, 50k, 50k)
> next.....


Try National Grange my entire policy for the whole year is less than that.

That
GL
Four trucks
all of my equipment (at full replacement value)
and two trailer


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Western World


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Where at is a good place to look in Iowa?


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

try american family my GL is 8xx.00 for the year with 1mil/2mil coverage


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

dfdsuperduty;367369 said:


> try american family my GL is 8xx.00 for the year with 1mil/2mil coverage


General Liability does not cover snow removal.If American Family tells you it does it does not.Tell them to give it to you in writing that it does cover you.Commericial vehicle covers your plowing.I have dealt with american family on this exact subject.Please learn from my mistake

RCGM
Brad


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

any companies in NJ. hard enough to insure my car let alone a plow:angry:


----------



## weldit (Mar 3, 2007)

I just got snow plow coverage for my 90 chevy, it was 18 bucks a year at indiana farm bureau. 
I am not sure how much liability there is, sounds like it might not be too much (compared to the costs of the other guys policies) I am only going to be doing residential driveways next year and not commercial.


----------

